# Snowing in Woodstock,  NH!



## Johnskiismore (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah, this is a stretch, but it was snowing none the less!

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=1273


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 22, 2010)

Snowing in Rutvegas as well.  Not accumulating.


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2010)

hey, legit snow! We're in the money.  Skis waxed?

Beautiful balmy 40F here is scenic Londonderry VT.  chance of snow tonight.  Brought the boots,but not the skis...hey, rental shop a bottom of road.   I'm psyched to be on the hill tomorrow.  Pics on Sunday.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 22, 2010)

Skis are waxed, just waiting for the alarm!


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 22, 2010)

I mentioned this in the Signs of Winter thread, but I had reports from friends of snow flurries in Concord, NH today.


----------



## WinnChill (Oct 23, 2010)

billski said:


> hey, legit snow! We're in the money.  Skis waxed?
> 
> Beautiful balmy 40F here is scenic Londonderry VT.  chance of snow tonight.  Brought the boots,but not the skis...hey, rental shop a bottom of road.   I'm psyched to be on the hill tomorrow.  Pics on Sunday.



I was in the area yesterday driving through Rutland and down Rt 100 and Londonderry--saw the light stuff falling as well!

Heading to ski swap this morning--any suggestions what to look for in skis?


----------



## MommaBear (Oct 23, 2010)

Dusting on the ground and flurries enroute to Dover.  Route 9 a bit slick first thing this morning.


----------

